# Französischer Hacker erbeutet 500.000 Euro mit Trojaner



## bernhard (20 Oktober 2012)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...beutet-500-000-Euro-mit-Trojaner-1732957.html


> Der Hacker soll dem Bericht zufolge kontaminierte Anwendungen als populäre Apps getarnt und zum kostenlosen Download angeboten haben. Der Trojaner verschickte verborgene SMS an eine Premium-Nummer, die der Täter zu diesem Zweck eingerichtet hatte. Nebenbei verschaffte er sich die Login-Daten zu Glücksspiel- und Gamingseiten.


----------



## Mosche1 (7 November 2016)

Ist es nicht genau dieses schema nach dem Handy Trojaner immernoch funktionieren ?
Warum kann man denn da keinen Riegel vorschieben ?


----------



## Hippo (7 November 2016)

Gier frißt Hirn ...
... noch Fragen?


----------



## Heiko (7 November 2016)

Mosche1 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht genau dieses schema nach dem Handy Trojaner immernoch funktionieren ?
> Warum kann man denn da keinen Riegel vorschieben ?


Das Schema ist recht einfach:

Unsicheres System mit offener Architektur (Android) + fachlich unkundiger User = Trojaneralarm


----------



## Schartner (9 August 2017)

Welcher Scanner gegen Trojaner ist denn bei Android empfehlenswert ?


----------

